
Ask HN: [is this] The Weapon of Mass Destruction Nobody Is Talking About - asah
https://medium.com/@glenhendrix50/the-weapon-of-mass-destruction-nobody-is-talking-about-4ae37b7e452a
======
ipnon
What are the downsides to incentivizing drug production?

